# **** Gonna Kick Back ***



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally finish'in up hay this season--- 15 more acres, and I'll be put'in the baler to bed for the year. Gonna kick back two or three days to let the Elk archery hunters have a go at'em in my log'in area. Gotta get the timber in from the landings in the next 3 weeks (that's when we get our first snow) to get the mill go'in for fall orders. Morning temps have been in the upper 30's, so summer is past up here in the high country.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookin' good Cat!

So you aren't going to send me any of that cool weather ? Least you could do is etch-a-sketch me a picture of the thermometer at those nice temps, and one of Miss Kims pies too as long as you're at it.

Is that you on that JD in the distance ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., Ya it's that time of year.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

All ya get is a cool picture of a cool cow dog on a cool day Don------------------------> and pie.lol.

The kids like to run the equipment--- This poor old fella is get'in ready to load the trailer that's hooked to the back of that truck as soon as he puts his camera up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Being as that’s all I’m getting “ I’ll take it” it supposed to be medium well again today here in AZ. Don’t let them kids outwork you now.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

the bales look larger than I remember them, how much do they weigh?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tell me that ain't no stinkin' JD that YD thought he saw.

Was good for hay in these parts. Talked to a man today who finished his third cutting, although it wasn't much. Dang good year. Lots of rain and lots of growth.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

They weigh in at 65-70lbs--- no sense pick'in up two light bales when can grunt a bit more to load a hefty one.

Yep Glen--- that's a JD 348 baler--- when it goes down, I bring out my old 24T JD machine. Its got its own power plant and puts a bit of fear into these young'in's--- they aint never seen a critter like that before.lol.

If Miss K would be nice to me, I'd go fetch up a newer NH machine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me that Miss K is as nice to you as you deserve David !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel better now. Thought YD was talking tractor.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That don't look like a Yellow Tractor in the top Picture


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't think so, either.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a JD tractor--- it bales O.K. when I run the windrows across the hillside.

Piled up more green today--- sure wanta get back to logs.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

them old balers sure last when taken care of .

I haven't made a bale in a lot of years .worked a few years when just out of high school, custom farming , mostly putting up hay for local farmers, before getting into construction.

we used to run the NHs and then went to freeman balers .

there was a time , I could look at a knot on a busted bale and tell what was wrong with the knotter. these days , I'D probly be hard put to remember where the knotter is .lol.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A baler can be a touchy critter--- when their run'in right they are great--- when the don't, a fella sometimes wants to yank out the old 45-70 and put the both of ya out of their misery.

I'm not thrilled with the way the newer JD puts a bale out. If ya look at the first picture in the post, ya see the top string is tighter than the bottom. The chinamans arm fills the hay chamber on one side more than the other. The next adjustment is backasswards too. they need a pin in the middle of the two. The old 24T has a spring and a nut. I can turn that a 1/16 of an inch (Miss K says I be'in pissy when I do that) and make the bale I want. The bales pictured with the old machine are pretty strait.

Its a fast world anymore--- sacrifice quality for speed and production--- we'll count the flakes in that bale later.

awprint:


----------

